# Transcend Company?



## sfw509 (Mar 29, 2021)

Does anyone out there have any experience using Transcend Company for their trt? I just heard about them so I'm not sure how long they have been around. There are not too many doctors in my area who are on board, or even well versed in trt.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 29, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Does anyone out there have any experience using Transcend Company for their trt? I just heard about them so I'm not sure how long they have been around. There are not too many doctors in my area who are on board, or even well versed in trt.



I'd seek the guidance of an endocrinologist


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 29, 2021)

Yes. Easiest I have ever worked with.


----------



## Jin (Mar 29, 2021)

He hasn’t posted in a while.


----------



## OldeBull1 (May 1, 2021)

SFW, would that happen to be the Transcend company out of Orion Township?
Don't know the company outside of a Google search. I do know that neck of the woods very well.


----------



## OldeBull1 (May 20, 2021)

Follow up, I have a TRT intake appointment with them scheduled tomorrow.  I'll let you know. That is Transcend in Orion Township.


----------

